# Abandoned farm house



## moorebag (May 22, 2013)

While i was out with my camera trying to find the RAF Folkingham grave yard i stumbled across this absolute beauty of a discovery. I would love to know the history of this house and the reasons behind its abandonment but couldn't find anything on it. All i can say is sit back and enjoy the story i can give you through the images i captured..




DSC_0005 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0008 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0013 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0020 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0022 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0025 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0029 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0031 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0032 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0035 by moorebag, on Flickr

you and your rights ...




DSC_0036 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0037 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0041 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0043 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0044 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0045 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0196 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0202 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0260 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0209 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0211 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0219 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0224 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0255 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0258 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0231 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0233 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0243 by moorebag, on Flickr




DSC_0245 by moorebag, on Flickr


----------



## Silent Hill (May 22, 2013)

What a cracking find  Love the old crapper in the bathroom


----------



## The Wombat (May 22, 2013)

Lots left there
Be very wary about folkingham. Ive read on another website that the owner is not taking to kindly to urbexers at the moment...


----------



## moorebag (May 22, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Lots left there
> Be very wary about folkingham. Ive read on another website that the owner is not taking to kindly to urbexers at the moment...



yeah we did have a run in with a farmer and the owner of the RAF grave yard. he was not impressed with our visit. Warning to you all who go to folkingham RAF grounds. There pretty much on patrol for us


----------



## Bones out (May 23, 2013)

What a cracking little jem. Loving the M.C Crapper.....


----------



## skankypants (May 23, 2013)

Realy like this,well done...great shots aswell...


----------



## mrtoby (May 23, 2013)

banging stuff, i like this place


----------



## UrbanX (May 23, 2013)

Amazing stuff! Who'd have thought all of that was inside. It goes to prove that people shouldn't disregard smaller explores on the way to larger explores. 
Fantastic photography too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 23, 2013)

ahh how amazing finding this..i wonder what the story is...


----------



## manof2worlds (May 23, 2013)

Cool - my favourite sort of explores. Love the old possessions.


----------



## Nessatiti89 (May 23, 2013)

What a great find, beautiful images


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 23, 2013)

awesome stuff, like this a lot!


----------



## moorebag (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. This is one of my Favorite finds so far!!!


----------



## moorebag (May 23, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> ahh how amazing finding this..i wonder what the story is...



id love to know the story!!


----------



## moorebag (May 23, 2013)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> awesome stuff, like this a lot!



love your quote!!


----------



## ajarb (May 24, 2013)

Picture five, Is that an 8-track player? I've not seen one of those since we cleared my granddad's loft.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 24, 2013)

Stellar mooch and report . top stuff !!


----------



## moorebag (May 24, 2013)

ajarb said:


> Picture five, Is that an 8-track player? I've not seen one of those since we cleared my granddad's loft.



it sure is. how amazing is that! really love this place!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 26, 2013)

Seen a couple of pics of this place. Looks like a fab mooch  Nice shots


----------

